# Unemployment



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all!

Just read EU statistics

Cyprus unemployment rate is 14%

UK 7.8%

Greece and Spain 26%

Anders


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks. greece and spain are in a really bad position.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I bet there are not many bankers amongst any of those statistics, although they bear a great deal of responsibility for them...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I bet there are not many bankers amongst any of those statistics, although they bear a great deal of responsibility for them...


or politicians!

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

PeteandSylv said:


> or politicians!
> 
> Pete


There will be an additional politician out of work next month but he is leaving with a Golden Goodbye so won't need a job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> There will be an additional politician out of work next month but he is leaving with a Golden Goodbye so won't need a job.


Anyone better in sight for the next years?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Anyone better in sight for the next years?
> 
> Anders


It's going to be very difficult to assess any candidate as they are unlikely to say or publicise anything in English.

I wish I could feel more optimistic about a new government but I suspect it could be more of the same as they feather their nests and fail to grasp the opportunity this country has to improve and flourish.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's going to be very difficult to assess any candidate as they are unlikely to say or publicise anything in English.
> 
> I wish I could feel more optimistic about a new government but I suspect it could be more of the same as they feather their nests and fail to grasp the opportunity this country has to improve and flourish.
> 
> Pete


One thing for sure you can read in German news is that the new government must agree to keep the deal for bailout, otherwise no money

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> One thing for sure you can read in German news is that the new government must agree to keep the deal for bailout, otherwise no money
> 
> Anders


That, to my mind, is part of the opportunity. Compliance with EU demands will provide a framework for improvement which if grasped correctly by the next government will allow the import of new techniques in method and management so that, for example, the bloated, idle public sector can be reorganised, targeted, managed and measured.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> That, to my mind, is part of the opportunity. Compliance with EU demands will provide a framework for improvement which if grasped correctly by the next government will allow the import of new techniques in method and management so that, for example, the bloated, idle public sector can be reorganised, targeted, managed and measured.
> 
> Pete


This ofc also have a backside. When making public sector more effective people will be unemployed and hard to re-employ because lack of skills.

I can see the similar here in Germany

Our system for numberplates is that all towns and some regiona has its own letter/s on the number-plate. So every time you change car or move you need new plates. Every year this happens 10 million times. 3 million new cars and 7 million re-registered. Every set of plates cost 30 euro for the owner. This means 300 million euro the owner must feed the private company that is responsible for the plates with. Plus the registration authority charge 17 Euro more

This process is handled manually, you need to visit the registration office each time.

Now if I compare with Sweden. All of this is handled by the owner using internet. Plates is no problem because the car get the number when its sold first time and keep it until ist time to be scrap again. There is no fees for register unregister, only time you pay is when you have to get new plates because of damage or theft etc.

If this system would be implemented in Germany it would save a lot of money and environment because of 14 million not needed aluminium plates every year, but also cause a lot of unemployment and that's why they keep the system.

How is the Cyprus system?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> This ofc also have a backside. When making public sector more effective people will be unemployed and hard to re-employ because lack of skills.
> 
> I can see the similar here in Germany
> 
> ...


In Cyprus when the car is registered you get the registration number for the life of the car and can then have plates made. Our charge to make and fit the plates was €15. 

Germany has a reputation for efficiency, how can they have such a cumbersome and unnecessary system? Surely they could raise their efficiency more by re-employing those worker to do something useful?

Back on the original topic: Of course in Cyprus if you make the public sector improve you will create more unemployment. But the government should be creating further jobs by inspiring, possibly subsidising but most of all encouraging investment in business and industry. Increased manufacture could help lower imports of manufactured food and goods and even create new export markets.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting artikle on the subject

Angela Merkel has just given a clear signal that Cyprus will not get its bailout until it drops its opposition to wide-ranging economic reforms.

During a press conference in Berlin, the German chancellor insisted the aid deal would not be completed without Nicosia agreeing to a programme including privatising some state-controlled companies.

Merkel said (via Reuters):

We agree it is important that the troika should talk with Cyprus and that there can be no special conditions for Cyprus because we have common rules in Europe

We are far from the end of the talks.

The comments follow reports (see 8.54am) that the Cypriot loan deal will be delayed until communist President Dimitris Christofias has left office, in February (suggesting a deal might not come until March).

If true, expect more reports about Cyprus running short of cash. Last month, government officials denied claims that the country was struggling to fund wage payments to civil servants.



I think what EU will force Cyprus to do now is to sell the electrical company and open up for competition


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It has been reported here some time ago that no money would be likely to be received before March.

I saw no reports last month saying the country was struggling for payroll money because it was widely reported that both CYTA and AEK lent the government the money.

It has also been widely reported that the sale of CYTA and AEK would likely to be required by the EU. Whether this will be a public offering here or will they full straight into foreign hands is a more interesting discussion.

So thank you for your update but I'm afraid there's nothing new there.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It has been reported here some time ago that no money would be likely to be received before March.
> 
> I saw no reports last month saying the country was struggling for payroll money because it was widely reported that both CYTA and AEK lent the government the money.
> 
> ...


Frau Merkel also said that another reason for the delay is the banking system that she said is heavily funded by Russian money and that it cant be right that the EU family alone has to fund the re-capitalization. The owners need to take a bigger peace and she also said that EU have to demand that the Cyprus banks have to move away from the tax evasion culture that have been their business model for many years. This statement also came from the opposition here. Its important to know that Germany soon has a parliament election and people are tired of all money going to the south. Frau Merkel must show she can be tuff

Anders


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Interesting artikle on the subject
> 
> Angela Merkel has just given a clear signal that Cyprus will not get its bailout until it drops its opposition to wide-ranging economic reforms.


A good article to read for situational awareness: 

Russian 'Black Money' And Cyprus - Business Insider

It seems that the reforms should not be limited to economic reforms - there has to be some political reforms too. The ease with which Cyprus allows Russian oligarchs to obtain passports allowing them to settle in the EU and launder 'black money' through the Cypriot banks needs to be addressed...

The economic woes of Cyprus are staggering. An estimated €20 Billion bailout for a country of just 840,000 people, but it appears that the bailout will mainly help these Russian oligarchs....


----------

